# Whats the biggest lift you have ran?



## pvtgloss (May 25, 2015)

Mine is a 125 footer. JLG. Whats yours?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

60 but haven't used it yet. Tuesday I will.


----------



## riskend (Jan 25, 2015)

Ha ha ha.
125ft
My lift is bigger than yours?
Try strapping into a skyhook and lofting to 300, on a slow day.
Worse, free climb to that height and pretend you are about to change the world for the better.
Love those EWPs though. I might send a photo of my favourite, a modest 70ft, if I can work out how.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The first time I ever worked on a boom really. It was I think 120' whatever about that. It was a ten floor building and I went to the top but pretty much maxed. 

The boss asked me if I worked on a boom before, I said yeh even though I had never. I got there to the job and saw that building and that boom and uhh ohh is what I thought. I'd like to have started a bit smaller. And then figuring out the controls and going up, and then trying to decide 'do I drive this thing while I'm up here?' Ten stories up! I was driving it! Lol I was scared I remember but I did it. I needed a job....

And that is the extent of my safety training. For booms. None. Just on the biggest one they make. Lol


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Had to use a 120' one time for a glass curtain wall. Bid a job this year that needed an articulating 135', didn't get it.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Oden said:


> The first time I ever worked on a boom really. It was I think 120' whatever about that. It was a ten floor building and I went to the top but pretty much maxed.
> 
> The boss asked me if I worked on a boom before, I said yeh even though I had never. I got there to the job and saw that building and that boom and uhh ohh is what I thought. I'd like to have started a bit smaller. And then figuring out the controls and going up, and then trying to decide 'do I drive this thing while I'm up here?' Ten stories up! I was driving it! Lol I was scared I remember but I did it. I needed a job....
> 
> And that is the extent of my safety training. For booms. None. Just on the biggest one they make. Lol



I can't imagine the herky jerky swings back & forth with a 120' boom if you were driving it fully extended. Never been over 90' myself, but even that gets sketchy when you come to a stop..basket swings back & forth, gotta adapt and learn to swing with it.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

96 footer has a little swing to it when fully extended. Ran one for a summer at Killington Mountain. Windy days were always a treat. If you like the vertigo feeling the under bridge units are the best. You can have truck drive forward or back while still being in basket and underneath bridge. Kind of a weird feeling at first but you get used to it.


----------



## pvtgloss (May 25, 2015)

You have to drive it while your up. I cant imagine the time you would lose going down, driving and then going back up.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

175 maybe? but that was peanuts compared to the fact that my brother finished the building outta a bosuns chair b/c the lift wasnt tall enough. talk about hairy that first time going over the edge.


----------

